# Sparkling Bridal Shawlette free knit pattern



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thought this was pretty, and some might be interested in this pattern. I wish they would have show a picture of entire shawl, but only show picture which I attached.

Sparkling Bridal Shawlette

http://www.kreinik.com/PDF/sparkling_bridal_shawlette_2014.pdf


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

willi66 said:


> Thanks for sharing


your very welcome.

Enjoy.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for the link to this pattern!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> Thank you for the link to this pattern!!


enjoy.


----------



## nanadee (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi mombr4,

Love the pattern. 
What is Kleinik Twist and where is it sold? What yarn could I substitute? I would love to make it.

Thanks for sharing.

Love to all,

Diane


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is another picture from their website -- http://www.kreinik.com/shops/images/D/bridal-with-flowers_500.png

Download page -- http://www.kreinik.com/shops/Sparkling-Bridal-Shawlette.html


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

nanadee said:


> Hi mombr4,
> 
> Love the pattern.
> What is Kleinik Twist and where is it sold? What yarn could I substitute? I would love to make it.
> ...


I can't answer re: the yarn since I have not made the pattern, just sharing the link to the pattern so others could also enjoy making it.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

nanadee said:


> Hi mombr4,
> 
> Love the pattern.
> What is Kleinik Twist and where is it sold? What yarn could I substitute? I would love to make it.
> ...


http://www.kreinik.com/shops/Twist.html


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> thanks for the link.


your very welcome.

Happy knitting and enjoy the pattern.


----------



## Msellie (Feb 28, 2013)

nanadee said:


> Hi mombr4,
> 
> Love the pattern.
> What is Kleinik Twist and where is it sold? What yarn could I substitute? I would love to make it.
> ...


Kreinik's new metallic carry-along fiber is the world's softest sparkle. Add this 3-ply yarn to your crochet and knitting projects for a touch of light, color, dimension, and interest. Available in the prettiest range of introductory colors, the lightweight metallic is hand and machine washable, and dry cleanable. Use with lace-weight, sock-weight, or light-weight yarns. Made in West Virginia, it comes on cones. Designers have already started using it in projects to be published this autumn. The new Kreinik Twist yarn is coming soon to a shawl, scarf, hat, or sock near you. 250m per cone.

https://www.kreinik.com/shops/Knitting-Threads-and-Yarns/

Hugs and God bless.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, very pretty!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's lovely, there is a picture of it on Ravelry


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

A beautiful shawl and simple to make. Thanks for the link as well as the pictures showing more detail. SMILE


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

OH! thank you for this.....I love Nazanin's patterns. hmmmm was actually wanting to knit something of this shape recently..in garter. PERFECT! with some lace..niiiiice.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

it is a very small shawl.. they must thing all brides are tiny gals. It will be an easy knit. thanks for the link

the nice thing about this is that it is reversible


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

There are 2 pictures of the full shawl on Ravelry.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Geesta said:


> A beautiful shawl and simple to make. Thanks for the link as well as the pictures showing more detail. SMILE


your very welcome, enjoy the pattern.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovely shawlete. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sandimac (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

galaxycraft, you are awesome!


galaxycraft said:


> http://www.kreinik.com/shops/Twist.html


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Very pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> Thought this was pretty, and some might be interested in this pattern. I wish they would have show a picture of entire shawl, but only show picture which I attached.
> 
> Sparkling Bridal Shawlette
> 
> http://www.kreinik.com/PDF/sparkling_bridal_shawlette_2014.pdf


Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

you are all very welcome, glad so many will enjoy the pattern.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very pretty. Thanks for the link.


----------

